

Ask HN: What it's like to move from home to pursue a dream opportunity? - tbergeron

Hi,<p>Yesterday something funky happened to me. I received yet another job offer, but this time for a very well known UK company. A dream opportunity.<p>Basically they&#x27;d love it if I would move away from my home and family in Canada to join them there. They&#x27;re inviting&#x2F;paying me to meet the team for one day to see if I like it and if I like the project&#x2F;team&#x2F;etc.<p>Following that request, a bit dizzy with the &quot;holy crap is this really happening?!&quot; feeling, I talked about it with my family to see all their faces going pale with fear of losing me forever.<p>I&#x27;m used to traveling, I&#x27;ve spent several months away from Canada for various reasons such as working (not it-related at the time though). They know I always come back home, I love it here but I feel like I&#x27;d me missing something huge that could totally redefine my life even if I don&#x27;t speak a word of that country&#x27;s main language.<p>I&#x27;m currently 25 years old, I&#x27;ve been working for a startup for the last year and a half and have received a partnership request from my client which is great but sometimes I feel like the project is slowly drifting apart, my client has a job, kids, a wife and way more priorities than I personally do. It&#x27;s a lot on his shoulders with the investors pushing in his back.<p>I have also a girlfriend of a few years, animals, a big and full apartment, etc.<p>---<p>So the reasons I&#x27;m asking this here are:
- Anyone lived the same? What was your decision and how it ended up?
- Did&#x2F;Do you like the experience of working abroad?
- Considering the wall of text I just wrote ^^ what do you think I should do?
- How did your family&#x2F;peers reacted? Are they mad or something?<p>Thanks to whoever takes the time to reply, this is very important for me.<p>Have a nice day.
======
wickedchap
You're 25 man, use all the opportunities you get while you still get them. Go
there, make sure if you want it or not and if you do just invite your family
with you. If they don't want to come, their loss.

I did once took a job opportunity in a neighbor country where I didn't speak
the language, but overall and all the experience rather changed my life in a
good way not a bad way.

~~~
tbergeron
Sometimes I forget how young I am! I'll go there to see what's going on and
we'll see ;-)

Every time I spent more than a few weeks in another country, it always totally
changed the way I acted about life. I totally see this happening again.

Thanks for the reply, greatly appreciated!

